

Google Glass APPs - The best place to find|submit|vote great ideas - infoman
http://glass-apps.org/

======
infoman
Hey guys, does anybody know a good out of the box system for voting up ideas.
similar to quora, this fine news site and google moderator? Maybe something
for wordpress? And something that helps you visualize hundreds of items where
you can zoom in and out.

